# Wanted: HGVC Las Vegas Flamingo 2/20-2/23



## stevio99 (Jan 12, 2014)

Looking for 2BR at HGVC Las Vegas Flamingo 2/20-2/23.

Looking at the points chart, it'll cost 3500 points, so I'll offer $350 for the reservation (0.10 a point)


----------



## presley (Jan 12, 2014)

HGVC are forbidden from renting club reservations.  Even if someone decided to break the rules and do it, they have to pay a hefty guest certificate fee.


----------



## stevio99 (Jan 12, 2014)

"Authorized guests" can stay. No GC. It certainly isn't a rule


----------



## RX8 (Jan 12, 2014)

Presley is correct.  Unless the member is present at time of check-in a GC applies.  Below is from the guide:

_Guests. Guests not accompanied by a Member must obtain a Guest Confirmation prior to check-in. Only Members may obtain Guest Confirmations by contacting the Club or through hgvclub.com and providing the guest name and address at least 48 hours prior to guest check-in. Guests will be required to present valid government issued photo identification and a major credit card upon check-in. Guest Confirmation fees are provided in the Club Fee Schedule. Any change or cancellation to a Guest Confirmation must be made by the Member. If a new Guest Confirmation is required, an additional fee may apply._


----------



## stevio99 (Jan 12, 2014)

GC is only $52. You can add that on, so $400 (technically 402, but can't offer more than 100/night)


----------



## stevio99 (Jan 18, 2014)

Bump bump!!


----------



## stevio99 (Jan 26, 2014)

Bump! Bump


----------

